# â¥-Becca's Bunnies Blog-â¥



## Becca (Feb 22, 2008)

Day 1
Today I have been finding out lots of information about keeping a rabbit inside and have been slipping it slyly into conversation. But i always end up saying "Please please can we have a house rabbit i promise i will always look after it and play and train him/her"
Which makes both parents laugh and end the conversation.
But today i think i have made a break through I asked my mum "If dad says yes will you say yes?" and she said Yes - probably.
Woop Woop!!
Whenever she see's me on this website she says "Oh what are you like rebecca!" and i just say "what" and look all innocent. You i really think they are going to say yes - i can see it in there eyes. 













I hope












I wish












Lots of Love
Bex
xxxxxxx


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 22, 2008)

Hopefully you will it would be awesome to have a bun inside but my mum just says no everytime.


----------



## Becca (Feb 22, 2008)

Day 2
Today I went to the cinema and my mum and dad talked about it,
They said that dad didn't want to have a litter tray in the house so i said i will clean it out every 3 days and it will be in or right by the cage so no need to worry.
(I was at my friends house) and i texted him the thing about the litter tray.
Then he said we will talk about it later so i have just got back and he said he doesn't want one in the house all the time we can have one that is alowed to come in. But that is not the same. And i know i am very ashamed but i cried i think i did becuase i had got myself believing they would say yes. but I can't give up.
It's not fair
To top it all off my friend has 2 bunnies 2 guineas and 2 rats (and a few tropical fish) and they were all out today and i was with them all the time - but then my mum started to sneeze she is either allergic to the guineas or the rabbits if she is allergic to the rabbits i will be so anoyed.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 22, 2008)

Why don't you start out small, and just ask if your rabbit can come into just to run around and play. Then ask a couple days later if it can stay the night, and keep going until you get them in the house always.It helps to get your parents to love your rabbits. Get them to spend time watching them and playing with them, that would help too.

Goodluck


----------



## trailsend (Feb 22, 2008)

Montana is right about getting your parents to be interested in and like your buns. This has worked twice for me lol - when I got my first rabbit when I was 14, my mom said they smelled back and were not friendly. After I brought my bun home from the shelter, she quickly changed her mind about that and fell in love. And my husband said the same thing - he had rabbits before but always outside, now even the outdoor rabbits (we have quite a few buns, several are house buns) get to come in and play in the house, even on his brand new floors 

And start small - ask to bring your bun in for a while, then for a night, etc. Ask for a trial run maybe with your bun.... don't give up, just give them time and prove yourself to be responsible, and buns to be irresistible!


----------



## grumpybabies (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree with what has already been said, but i also want to add you should be excited, you are allowed a rabbit, and that is something to really be happy about, whether it be inside or outside. Unless you don't like the idea of going out in the winter to look after it? I have an idea though, maybe say to your parents it has to live inside, it is used to living inside it will be mean to put it straight out in the cold, if you get it from a pet shop or somewhere it has lived inside. And then they will find out it doesn't really smell bad. ETA i mean tell them it will just be until it warms up, but we will all know differently! Buy an outside hutch though in case they do make it go out!


----------



## Becca (Feb 23, 2008)

Day 3
My Aunty has had an amazing compromise-
we have a massive summer house in our garden and she said we should clean that out and have them in there - they will be allowed to run around in it all day and be shut in their cage (in the summer house) for the night.
My mum said we should also get two - so soon there might be 2 little girl bunnies living in our summer house!!
Now we just need to get dad to say yes.
Also when you open the doors there will be wire netting stuff there so they still get fresh air and can see outside - and i can still litter and harness train them!!!
Maybe more later - lets hope its a yes!


----------



## Becca (Feb 24, 2008)

Day 4
I wish Dad would just hurry up and say yes already - he knows how much me and my little sister want a rabbit.
I cannot think of anything else to say too him.
When he gets back I will ask him again and i will post what he says.
- - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Becca (Feb 24, 2008)

Day 4 (Cont'd)
Okay i just asked dad and he said nothings changed Rebecca. I am very sad but then I thought of something - when I wanted a different pet before everyone said we can't have one becuz it's just you that wants one - so what i said was dad we have to get one anyway becuz it's three of us that one and only one that doesn't you will have nothin to do with it anyway!!
Go me - Now mum says she is going to talk to him about it!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becca (Feb 26, 2008)

I have done it - we are gettng 2 bunnies in the playhouse finally
i am so excited
i am getting 2 rabbits that are going to live in the playhousse that we are allowed to bring in the house whenever we want.
i am so happy i was crying and i a hardly type wooooooooohhhhhhhoooooooooo


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 26, 2008)

BabyBunnies, I noticed you said you're getting two girl bunnies. Are you planning to get your rabbits fixed? There's a VERY good chance they won't be able to live together if they aren't fixed. Un-fixed rabbits are quite hormonal and territorial and will most likely not want another rabbit, especially one that hasn't been fixed, living with it. Even sisters who have grown up together usually end up fighting terribly once they hit maturity at a few months of age.


----------



## Becca (Feb 27, 2008)

if fixed means spayed/neutered then yes we are straight away!!!
by the way my mum has a question - will two rabbits share one litter tray or shall i get two?
and can someone give me the measurments if their litter tray so we know around about what size we need to get.
thnx


----------



## Becca (Feb 27, 2008)

I am going to post some pics on here of the summer house inside and out that is going to turn into "The Bunny Place"

It is really messy so i am going to do before shots now then when it is clean i will do "after" then again when it has turned into "The Bunny Place"
Here are the before pics





My dad built that shed - the bunnies are going to love it!


It is so messy though 







As you can see by the pics I have a lot of clearing up too do.







Last one!!





Even though it will take a while to clear up i will do it for the bunnies.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 27, 2008)

I really admire the length you are willing to go to for your new bunnies. Having the playhouse cleaned out will be awesome and very rewarding. I'm so glad your parents are allowing you to do this.


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 27, 2008)

As for litter boxes, yes they will share a litter box. Although I find having more than one is a good idea. My buns like to lounge in the litter boxes and they consider them a safe haven.

I would have two or more litter boxes. Also, the more boxes they use, the less times a week you have to do a clean up. My pair that only has one box needs to be cleaned daily, where as the other pairs with two boxes I can clean every second day.

But it's all up to the bunnies. I'm sure they will show you exactly how they want things set up.

--Dawn


----------



## trailsend (Feb 27, 2008)

Your summer house is really cute! I'm sure your new buns will like it there once you get it set up for them. Yes, two bunnies will use the same box, but like Dawn said, they will show you how they want things set up! But I would probably give them more than one. Can't wait to see your summer house all set up!


----------



## Becca (Feb 27, 2008)

Thnx ppl v. grateful:mrsthumper:



:hug1:rabbithop


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, what an awesome looking bunny palace! Can I move there?  Also, I'm glad to hear you'll be getting them spayed/neutered! Way to go! Do you think you'll be getting your buns from a shelter or a breeder? I have had three bunnies, one came from a pet store (got him when I was 10), one came from a shelter (Rory!) and one came from a breeder (Tallulah). I like shelters the best because you're actually saving a bunny. The bunny may not be a little baby anymore (though there are often babies at shelters, especially if the mom gave birth at the shelter), but they grow up so fast anyway that even if you do get a baby, he/she will be an adult for much longer than a baby. Rory is such a sweet bun and was pretty shy at first, winning his trust and watching him relax in our home over the past few months has been great.

I was happy to see the message from your mom in the other thread! It's not that people thought you were irresponsible, it's just that we can't help being a little concerned about younger people who want to take on the responsibility of a pet. We don't know you personally and there are a lot of young people who lost interest in pets quickly, even if they seemed very enthusiastic at first. It's so sad. Heck, like I said before, I was 10 and my brother was 12 when we got Cinnabun. He was always our rabbit, I did all the research and my brother and I did all the feeding and cage cleaning. My parents loved Cinny too and paid for his things and vet care, but he was always OUR rabbit and the kids are the ones who always cared for him. We never ever lost interest in him and he was very well cared for and spoiled. I was three years younger than you are, so young people can most definitely be good rabbit owners (or "slaves" as it may be)! 

Congrats on getting your new buns to be, can't wait to hear all about them and your journey to them! Oh and I was going to answer your question about litter boxes, but it looks like it's already been answered. All I have to add is that you should pick litter boxes that are big enough for both bunnies to lie down in at the same time.


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay Thnx!!

I think your right about us being bunnies slaves becuase we just can't say no to those little faces!

Like when my rabbit wants to do something he does it!!

Hehe





By the way we are bunny mums so we should celebrate mothers day too!

So happy mothers day everyone!:woohoo


----------



## Becca (Mar 2, 2008)

Happy Bunny Mum day everyone!
I went to my nan's today and my uncle was there he knows a really good rabbit breeder in my village who he is friends with and he is going to ask him when his next litter is due!
WOOHOO
I hope it is soon then I will be able to go and see his little buns!


----------



## Becca (Mar 4, 2008)

I didn't know where to post this so I will just put in the blog!
I can't wait till saturday becuase my local pet shop (pets at home) is holding a bunny workshop!
This is it - I am so excited!






















[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Dear Pet Lover*[/font]















Rabbits make great pets for all agesâ¦
they are friendly animals and it is very easy to become your bunnyâs
best friend. But itâs very important for young children to learn that 
looking after a bunny is much more than feeding and cleaning on 
a daily basis. They need fun, company and attention, especially if 
they live in a hutch on their own.

At Pets at Home, we believe in responsible pet ownership and feel 
that the more you know about your pets, the better you can take care
of them. So why not come to our Rabbit Care Workshop this 
Saturday? As well as practical advice on buying a bunny to taking 
care of a poorly pet, your kids can take home a My Pet Promise 
leaflet so they can practice what they learn on the day.



We look forward to seeing you there!









Kerry Nicholls
Pets At Home Club
P.S Donât forget to bring the
children on Saturday 8th March
for their free My Pet Promise
leaflet and sticker!


----------



## Becca (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just spent about 2 hours tidying up the summer house for the bunnies - and I am still not done!
I am exhausted
:faint:


----------



## trailsend (Mar 4, 2008)

I bet you are tired out from cleaning! It's hard work. 

Are you going to the bunny workshop? That looks like a lot of fun, and really helpful. Hope you'll share what it was all about when you get back from it!


----------



## Becca (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep I am definetly going and i will tell you all every single detail!


----------



## Becca (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay......Okay
Hehe
I have nearly finished cleaning :sweep out the new "Rabbit" House!
:woohoo
All I need to do now is clear away a few more things,
Hoover it
Make sure is is all bunny safe then buy all the bunny stuff
then the bunnies 

:bunny18


----------



## Becca (Mar 6, 2008)

Me again -I also found this today that I have printed out and is going to be hung up in the playhouse
Five Freedoms
*1. Freedom from Hunger and Thirst* - by ready access to fresh water and a diet to maintain full health and vigour. 
*2. Freedom from Discomfort* - by providing an appropriate environment including shelter and a comfortable resting area. 
*3. Freedom from Pain, Injury or Disease* - by prevention or rapid diagnosis and treatment. 
*4. Freedom to Express Normal Behaviour *- by providing sufficient space, proper facilities and company of the animal's own kind. 
*5. Freedom from Fear and Distress* - by ensuring conditions and treatment which avoid mental suffering.


I just thought it would be nice to hang up maybe with some bunny pics round the edge to show people who maybe don't look after their pets as well as everyone on here does how they should be treating them!!!
:big wink:


----------



## Becca (Mar 6, 2008)

Just done more cleaning
:sweep

Nearly done now!!!:woohoo


----------



## Becca (Mar 7, 2008)

I only need one more day to finish!!
Today I hoovered and I only need to get rid of a few more things and I can start thinking about actually getting the bunnies!


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2008)

Going to the bunny workshop in about an hour can't wait!!
When I come back I will tell you all about - my little sister emily is ill so she can't go so I will be telling her all about it as well!
Bless her
Seeya later ppl
xxxxxxxxx
p.s - no one has answered me for ages BOOHOO:hug1:hug1


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2008)

The bunny workshop wasn't that good it was just one person showing people individually their products and the basics on rabbits - they got one rabbit for us too stroke - I really wanted to hold it and give her a cuddle so it was really not that exciting - mum said to me in the car I think you could of told them a thing or too and be the person telling people about them!!

:?:?

Anyway I am going to start a new blog from today that is going to be FluffBall (which is going to be my sisters rabbits name) and my rabbit - I have taken people's advice and I am not going to name her till I say her personality and what she looks like!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2008)

Day 1

Hello everybody!

Bex here - This is where you can find out about our new bunnies - I don't know what I am going to call mine yet but Emily (Little sis) is going to call her's FluffBall - My Uncle is talking to the local rabbit breeder to ask when his next litter is or if he has got any that are about 8 weeks.







I hope they are lop eared because that is the sort I would really love, Now all the summer house needs is some shelves and some new little buns to go inside!

 Lots of Love

 B E X


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2008)

Day 1 (AGAIN)

Guess what we are going to see the rabbits tomorrow WOOHOO

I am so excited - I hope he has a litter on the way of some couple of week old rabbits for us too look at.

I am ecstatic!


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 8, 2008)

That's great, Becca! Your sister shouldn't name the bunny before she meets him/her  Their personality might show a better name!

Keep us updated!

How is Nibbles these days?

Tracy


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2008)

Day 1 (REPLYING)

I know thatswhy I am not naming mine - she might change it though when she see her- I am not sure.

Nibbles is still fine and enjoying his golden days - Today i had the hard job of cleaning him out inthe wind I looked like a scarecrow when I came back in - lots of straw in my hair!


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 8, 2008)

Haha, be careful he doesn't get too cold out there in the wind! What's the temperature like there today?

Tracy


----------



## Becca (Mar 8, 2008)

I am not sure but I didn't have to wear my coat - he has got plenty of bedding for him to snuggle up in if he gets cold.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 8, 2008)

Hope Nibbles is snuggly & warm. We are having a full blown blizzard here today! I think it's great that you are going to wait until you get your bunny to name her, your sister might find a new name suits her bun better, but maybe she will be a fluffball.


----------



## Becca (Mar 9, 2008)

Lol - when I read tht message it made me laugh hehe
"maybe she will be a fluffball"
i am in a laughing mood today!
Today we are going to see the rabbit breeder - I hope he has a litter on the way or some couple of week old buns!:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Mar 9, 2008)

*

Really - here in the UK it is sunny and mild!


trailsend wrote:
*


> Hope Nibbles is snuggly & warm. We are having a full blown blizzard here today!


----------



## Becca (Mar 9, 2008)

Day 2

25 mins till we go and see the bunnies!!

I am so excited - i will take some photos and post them on here.!


----------



## Becca (Mar 9, 2008)

Day 2
WE ARE GETTING OUR RABBITS TODAY
WE ARE GETTING OUR RABBITS TODAY
WE ARE GETTING OUR RABBITS TODAY
WE ARE GETTING OUR RABBITS TODAY
WE ARE GETTING OUR RABBITS TODAY
WE JUST WENT TO SEE THE MAN AND WE ARE ALLOWED TO GET THEM THEY ARE LITTLE LIONHAIRED ONES WHEN I GET THEM I WILL SHOW YOU PICS!


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL This is my old blog that I have just looked back on - I can see how much I've learnt I was pretty useless when I fist came on here but now Im better!

You can see hwo impatiant I was - well actually that hasn't changed! LOL

Becca


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 18, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> LOL This is my old blog that I have just looked back on - I can see how much I've learnt I was pretty useless when I fist came on here but now Im better!
> 
> You can see hwo impatiant I was - well actually that hasn't changed! LOL
> 
> Becca



i was kinda thinking the same thing

you know what's really weird? looking at your intro thread:shock:


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LOL This is my old blog that I have just looked back on - I can see how much I've learnt I was pretty useless when I fist came on here but now Im better!
> ...


Whats the link? And whats wierd LOL


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 18, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> ...



i was talking about _me_ looking at _mine_

here's your link. and mine.


----------

